# Washing machine supply valve leak



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

adoggg said:


> I read about tightening the packing nut...
> If they do, where do I tighten?


Look at the diagram below. 
All basic faucets faucets are basically the same.


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

The picture you linked shows a ball valve rather than a traditional valve. Some ball valves have an adjustment and some do not. If yours has one it will be under the handle--remove the handle and look for a hex nut. If there turn clockwise to increase tension.

If no adjustment it appears that the valve component may be removable from the brass fitting so that the leaking valve can be replaced without removing the box.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

show me what you have Ill tell you you can do...


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Wheres the shutoff leaking from?


----------



## adoggg (Dec 15, 2011)

Possibly #3, but I'm pretty sure that it's #4.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

If leaking at #4 those valves come off the taps and theres a washer that may need replacing 

If leaking at #3, use a allen wrench to take off the male hose adaptor fitting. There should be a plastic seat behind it that may need attention.

If you can't get the leak to stop you may have to just buy a new 1/4 valve from Oatey, take the old one off the taps like in my first photo below and put the new valve body on the old tap

Check out my thread I started in November. I had a single lever shutoff that I had to disassemble. I'm sure these 1/4 turn valves are somewhat similar.

Heres the thread:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/leaking-oatey-washing-machine-shutoff-valve-122780/index2/


----------



## adoggg (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks very much, bro! It's awesome the way you took the time to do all those pictures and diagrams! I will report back.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

If you take the valve off, MAKE SURE you grip & hold the nut at the bottom of the tap when you're trying to unscrew the valve body. If you don't you risk the chance of causing some major damage to the supply line(probably 1/2" copper) inside the wall.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I've received some helpful advice from others on this site. Just decided to "pay it back". 

After taking off my old valve body I had a new one to replace it with. So then I had the luxury to mess with the old valve to see how it dissambles.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

hammerlane said:


> What is rio grande plumbing?


Ad spam.


----------



## adoggg (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been watching the leak for a while now and it's really slow. I've decided to just leave a rag around it. It's doesn't even get very wet and when it does, it dries out by the next time we do wash. I appreciate the help, though. If it starts to get worse, I'll know what to do to take care of it.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

adoggg said:


> I've been watching the leak for a while now and it's really slow. I've decided to just leave a rag around it. It's doesn't even get very wet and when it does, it dries out by the next time we do wash. I appreciate the help, though. If it starts to get worse, I'll know what to do to take care of it.


 
Do the valves leak all the time? 

If you turn the valves off do they still leak?

Do they only leak when the washer is calling for water?


----------



## adoggg (Dec 15, 2011)

No they definitely do not always leak. I have seen them leak when the water is on, but I have also run the hot water and seen no leak. Haven't tried turning them off. I really only noticed one day that there was a trail of moisture running down from the valve - it's hard to say when it started and it doesn't seem to be very consistent as to when it leaks.


----------



## mapleleafrv (Oct 16, 2013)

*Washing Machine valves*

Is there any plumbing supply house that sells just the valves?

Jim


----------

